# Immortal Carbon vs Le Champ Carbon



## chrisnva (Mar 19, 2010)

Looking at getting a new carbon bike. The BD site indicates that the Immortal frame is their "top of the line" Carbon frame. On here it seems most people are opting for the Le Champ or Century frames. I will be doing rides of 20-60 mi on average then throwing in a couple century rides during the year.

1. Is there any difference in the technical details of frame construction between the two frames making the Immortal better(stronger, stiffer, lighter)?

2. My current frame is a traditional geometry frame like the Immortal but it is undersized and I am not stretched forward that much on it. Anyone with an Immortal want to comment on comfort on long rides?


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

The Immortal is comfy. I've done several centuries on it the last two years. It's also a more aggressive geometry than the Le Champion. I don't know jack about the Le Champ, otherwise. Mike at Bikesdirect, are you out there?


----------



## NewCyclist (Aug 7, 2010)

I have the 2011 Sprint and I do like it. But I'm also looking at both bikes for the same reason wanting to get a carbon frame. I would like to hear what other riders have to say.


----------



## chrisnva (Mar 19, 2010)

Nobody else? What about the BD guys, do you have an opinion? The immortal "seems" like an older design to me since all major bike makers are using a compact design.


----------



## NewCyclist (Aug 7, 2010)

It's amazing with so many Imortal's being sold, no one can give us there opinnion.


----------



## oldjr (Feb 26, 2011)

So far I haven't ridden my Immortal Pro more than 25 miles at one time but it seems fairly comfortable even for an old goat like me. Riding in the drops is tough but then I have a bad lower back and just about any bike would be the same. The frame geometries are slightly different but the Le Champ seems to offer a more comfortable riding position maybe more upright. My guess is the differences are very subtle and you would have to ride both bikes to get a feel for ones ride quality verses the other. Just my opinion.

JR


----------



## Garilia (Feb 15, 2011)

I fluctuate between going carbon or titanium for my anticipated road bike purchase. I am also interested in these differences.


----------



## mattbradders (Dec 15, 2010)

*Immortal Spirit*

I have put about 200 miles on my new Immortal and love it. I can't comment on how it compares to the Le Champ as I've never ridden one.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a Sprint and rolled about 5000miles. At the time it was what I could afford. I like the bike. I also bought a Le Champ CF Grey/White and like it more than the Sprint. Have about 3000miles on it. The Geo. on Le Champ are relaxed and you can write BD and they will give you an ear full. Do it.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a 2009 Immortal Pro and it is a pretty good ride compared to my aluminum bikes. The stem the bike came with was too long for me but the shop I bought it at here in FL replaced it for free with a shorter one that enabled me to ride on the hoods and drops without stretching too much. The seat was pretty bad too, so I replaced it with a SMP model, and I have since riden in a century ride and many rides from 50 to 75 miles without any problems or discomfort.

As advertised, the Le Champion is a more relaxed set up, which works well for my triathlon coach, who does quite well in her age group and in the overall categories. Both of our bikes put in a lot of miles and have held up well to the abuses that triathons put bikes through. In the end, it will come down to personal preference, so anyone elses opinion will not serve you well, only your own opinion really matters in answering your questions.


----------



## Brian_D (Sep 28, 2010)

I've purchased a 2010 Immortal Force in Sep 2010. I've got over 1400 miles on it without a single problem. Previously I had a Walmart Triace aluminum road bike (52cm). The ride quality is wonderful compared to the AL bike. My Triace was a "compact geometry" versus the Immortal Force's "traditional/racing geometry". You can visibly see that the two geometries are slightly different. As far as the ride quality, the Immortal is much smoother feeling. I believe the carbon fiber frame dulls out the vibrations. Or another way to describe it...it's not a "lively" as aluminum. 

The Immortal frame is much more responsive to inputs. A "compact geometry" would not feel as responsive. Upon my first ride on my Immortal, the bike felt "twitchy". Then after getting more accustomed to the responsiveness, I road a compact geometry, and it felt very unresponsive or very slow to respond to turn inputs.

As far as rider comfort, if you get the right seat and make sure the bike is fitted to you, I don't believe there will be any appreciable difference between the two. Example riding in the drops or the like.


----------



## yourrealdad (Jul 15, 2011)

Probably not much help, but I just bought the LeChampion CF Fire (Force) today after going through the same decision that you faced. I opted for the LeChamp because of the slightly more relaxed geo, but it was agonizing giving up a upgraded wheelset for free. Mavic Equipe vs. Elite.

I think you should ask what kind of riding and racing you plan on doing. If hardcore racing go with the Immortal. If not so serious racing and are more into comfort then I think the LeChamp should work from what I have read on it.

After I get some rides in I can give a better report. Sorry, just an unfounded opinion.


----------



## techrider (Aug 24, 2011)

I got the Immortal Pro this summer and love it. It is very fast, but stable. It rides like it is on rails - when I need to stretch my back I just sit up with no hands on the bars and it steers itself, so stable. My other bikes with the compact geometry is actually not as stable and not as responsive, so I prefer the Immortal. Ride is way smoother than my old steel bike.

BUT this is not a good bike to go riding with family because it begs to be ridden fast, and you naturally want to ride it aggressively. So that is when I take out my flat bar hybid-style bike to ride with wife or kids.


----------

